# make me a p7 mag.....



## Pete Mcrash (Mar 5, 2010)

who will do this and how much will it cost to make me a p7, 2d mag that will run on 2x18650's....i have the battery adapters...so just supplie the mag n mod + UK post....thanks Pete


----------



## tx101 (Mar 5, 2010)

PM send


----------



## Pete Mcrash (Mar 9, 2010)

well thanks for the over whelming replys....not.....i'm getting a 2d sst-50 made......cheers AM


----------



## ljw2k (Apr 16, 2011)

Where did you get your adapters from pete Also UK


----------



## Changchung (Apr 30, 2011)

Why sst-50? I think that with XM-L you can have better results...

If you want to try to make the mod by your self this threads can help you... It is not that hard to do it...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?284083-SST-50-amp-SST-90-Mag-Lite-Kit

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...icient-5A-9A-Buck-Converter-for-SST-50-SST-90

If you want more power but can will need three lions

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Some-Triple-Cree-XM-L-T6-Dropins-for-Mag-Lite


----------

